# Rolling Mortise jig for router table



## Niki (7 Jul 2007)

Good day

It was running in my head for long time and now that I made the new router table, I made it.

I did not make any project yet just a test that you can see on the last 2 pics but it's working nice. 

The setting might look very long (on the pics) but actually it's very short. The "Fence stops" are set only one time and the "Roller unit stops", two times (one for left and one for right) but it takes seconds.

On the test, I cranked the router up in increments of 3~4 mm but I felt that I could lift more for each pass.

Regards
niki

```
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Mortising%20on%20RT/001.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Mortising%20on%20RT/002.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Mortising%20on%20RT/003.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Mortising%20on%20RT/004.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Mortising%20on%20RT/005.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Mortising%20on%20RT/006.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Mortising%20on%20RT/007.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Mortising%20on%20RT/008.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Mortising%20on%20RT/009.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Mortising%20on%20RT/010.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Mortising%20on%20RT/011.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Mortising%20on%20RT/012.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Mortising%20on%20RT/013.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Mortising%20on%20RT/014.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Mortising%20on%20RT/015.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Mortising%20on%20RT/016.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Mortising%20on%20RT/017.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Mortising%20on%20RT/018.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Mortising%20on%20RT/019.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Mortising%20on%20RT/020.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Mortising%20on%20RT/021.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Mortising%20on%20RT/022.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Mortising%20on%20RT/023.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Mortising%20on%20RT/024.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Mortising%20on%20RT/025.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Mortising%20on%20RT/026.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Mortising%20on%20RT/027.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Mortising%20on%20RT/028.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Mortising%20on%20RT/029.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Mortising%20on%20RT/030.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Mortising%20on%20RT/031.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Mortising%20on%20RT/032.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Mortising%20on%20RT/033.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Mortising%20on%20RT/034.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Mortising%20on%20RT/035.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Mortising%20on%20RT/036.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Mortising%20on%20RT/037.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Mortising%20on%20RT/038.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Mortising%20on%20RT/039.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Mortising%20on%20RT/040.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## Andy Pullen (7 Jul 2007)

Very nice and very well explained.


----------



## mrbingley (7 Jul 2007)

Another cracking idea Niki.  

I'm surprised that you have any time left to build furniture. :wink: 


Chris.


----------



## Niki (7 Jul 2007)

Thank you

Chris
I'm in hobby already 13 years and it's the first summer that I don't have any "orders" but I know that they will come and I decided to improve my "machines" for the "rainy day" (table saw and router table, I don't have any other except some sanders and drills).

Sometimes, I think that building jigs is even more interesting than building furniture...

niki


----------



## devonwoody (8 Jul 2007)

Thanks again for another good idea.

My only criticism would be is how deep can you make your mortises?


----------



## Niki (8 Jul 2007)

Thank you Devnwoody

It depends on the bit length (including the shank), I have 6, 8, and 10 mm bits that are 70 mm long, let's say that 20 mm are going into the collet, I think that I can go up to 45~50 mm depth.

niki


----------

